# Request for last bios Gigabyte HD5770



## WaVeR (Feb 19, 2011)

*[Solved] Request for last bios Gigabyte HD5770*

Hi Folks,

I don't know if it's the right place to post my request. So in case if not I'm sorry.


I'm requesting the last .bin to update my ATI bios. Regarding [1] the last file is Gigabyte.HD5770.1024.100106.bin that provide bios version F10. But at Gigabyte website there'is version F11 (vga_bios_gvr577ud-1gd_f11.exe). Someone can provide the last bios version please.

P.S: I can just do it with FreeDos.


[1] http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/69334/Gigabyte.HD5770.1024.100106.html



Thanks in advance


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Feb 19, 2011)

googled and got http://indonesia.test.giga-byte.com/Support/VGA/BIOS_DownloadFile.aspx?FileType=BIOS&FileID=15697

the remainder sites seem to have pulled it


----------



## WaVeR (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello 2DividedbyZero,


Thanks for the link. I explained that the only way to do the update for me is using FreeDos. I also write that from Gigabyte website the last bios update is: vga_bios_gvr577ud-1gd_f11.exe so I know that I can download it from there.

In my case, this files from this link run only under windows and I don't have this OS. So I'm requesting .bin file like this I can use the DOS program "atiflash" to flash my card.

Thanks


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Feb 19, 2011)

download from the link i provided, run the .exe (it simply extracts the BIOS) rename the bios extension to .bin

give me ur email i'll send the extracted file to you


----------



## WaVeR (Feb 19, 2011)

Hello 2DividedbyZero,

Thanks for you info, it was helpful. I have extracted the ROM from the exe file.





So in case for other people, you can find the .bin file under: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=65U4YRD9

md5sum for vga_bios_gvr577ud-1gd_f11.bin= 961a7dca93d01641e3349e51a827cfec


----------



## WaVeR (Feb 19, 2011)

[Solved] tag added

Thanks


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Feb 19, 2011)

happy to see it sorted


----------

